

Why iD's update could breathe new life into a 15 year old game - tbana
http://www.redbull.com/en/esports/stories/1331675746503/quake-live-steam-update-what-you-need-to-know

======
georgemcbay
Seems like an ill conceived move to me in that it puts the game into a weird
halfway mode where it has a few of the features of a "modern" shooter, but not
enough. The Call of Duty crowd will still miss the meta-game aspects of real
class loadouts and things like killstreaks, and the diehard players who still
play Quake Live (because of it being a simple, pure arena FPS) will be pissed
because of these attempts to "update" it for the "noobs".

Halo/Bungie made a mistake similar to this with Halo Reach that essentially
killed Halo as a mainstream competitive console FPS game (though some are
hopeful that the forthcoming Master Chief Collection for Xbox One might
reignite Halo in that context).

I seriously doubt these changes will expand the player-base for Quake Live
with new players more than it alienates existing players.

